# Batista vs Johncena or stonecold vs rock



## Batistabomb (Sep 25, 2007)

Guys who can win the match of batista vs johncena 
and who will be the winner for rock vs stonecold


----------



## 12vinod (Sep 25, 2007)

never expect a match of batista vs johncena,and all of you know we saw ao many matches of stonecold vs rock,i prefer austin


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 25, 2007)

defintely the people's champ no one in the history of pro wrestling has had so much impact during his career than the people's champ.

sadly both austin and rock have confirmed never to return to in-ring action.
i'll console my heart by watching condemned and the game plan(movies of austin and rock)


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2007)

Professional Wrestling is not real life dude. 

It depends on the company writers, they choose who will win or who will loose.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

^^Everybody knows that buddy.But they are damn good actors.I prefer people's champ.Pucca dramebaaj hai sala.

If you smell what the rock is cookin'


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

is ROCK back ?? i havent seen wwe frm 2 years


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 30, 2007)

like i said he's through with in ring action


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 30, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs The Rock.I miss Brock Lesnar.


----------



## aku (Sep 30, 2007)

whn is the ppv scheduled in india?

its been a long time since i've watched wwe...


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

i dont like WWE a bit.evrything is fake....


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 1, 2007)

guys my question is who will win the match of 

1. batista vs cena 
winner : ..........

2. austin vs rock 
winner : ...........


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> guys my question is who will win the match of
> 
> 1. batista vs cena
> winner : ..........
> ...





1. Batista vs Cena 
Winner : Batista

Cena is an overrated wrestler 

2. Austin vs Rock 
Winner : Austin


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 1, 2007)

remember cena has fans count greater than any wrestler


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes but there are cena haters too.


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

^^like me   i hate evry wrestler


----------



## anish_sha (Oct 1, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^like me   i hate evry wrestler


Stone cold steve austin.. Oh he was really cool.. I still remember those days's wwe.. Durin 1997-2000, so sexy, austin comes in big truck and destroying vince macman's LIMOSIN and other Sexy cars.. Oh he was a real legend, even if we know its acting, stone cold's style was really sexy.. . So MANLY he was.. Don't care anyone.. . Really was good, the best match i saw was Backlash , i think 2000, where austin comes n saves ROCK to get his champion title.. Now a days i don't even watch wwe,we feel that its acting. . When we watch the newbies wrestle..But stonecold, rock, hhh , undertaker and the old kane were really masters . .


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

anish_sha said:
			
		

> Stone cold steve austin.. Oh he was really cool.. I still remember those days's wwe.. Durin 1997-2000, so sexy, austin comes in big truck and destroying vince macman's LIMOSIN and other Sexy cars.. Oh he was a real legend, even if we know its acting, stone cold's style was really sexy.. . So MANLY he was.. Don't care anyone.. . Really was good, the best match i saw was Backlash , i think 2000, where austin comes n saves ROCK to get his champion title.. Now a days i don't even watch wwe,we feel that its acting. . When we watch the newbies wrestle..But stonecold, rock, hhh , undertaker and the old kane were really masters . .



its better to watch National Geographic or Discovery or even(Tom & Jerry ) rather than watching those fake wrestling


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> its better to watch National Geographic or Discovery or even(Tom & Jerry ) rather than watching those fake wrestling



You don't know the meaning of Professional Wrestling.


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

come to me i will teach u what is Pro Wrestling

I like real wrestling .I liked that when it was WWF(world wrestling federation).but when it changed to WWE(world wrestling entertainment)it started to degrade.Now evry fight seems fake to me.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> come to me i will teach u what is Pro Wrestling


No thanks



> I like real wrestling .I liked that when it was WWF(world wrestling federation).but when it changed to WWE(world wrestling entertainment)it started to degrade.Now evry fight seems fake to me.


I agree with u 

WWE is bullsh1t


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 2, 2007)

guys i think utsav is completely against wrestling,what dude it is just for entertainment also i did not understand what is difference between wwf and wwe,what's make wwe uninterest


----------

